# 1935 Elgin Bluebird speedometer setup



## JeffreyD (Jul 7, 2022)

Team,
I have acquired the parts to complete the speedometer setup on my 1935 Bluebird.  However, I can not for the life of me figure out how the bracket and cable attach to the rear.  Its look obvious but does not seem to line up.  Additionally, How the heck do you get the speedometer out to attach the cable to the bottom of it?  Would lone to get these final parts fully functional.  Any pictures out there, diagrams, notes on a napkin?  Anything that would help is appreciated!

Thank you!

Frustrated


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2022)

The speedo is held in by this clip. You have to push up and twist. I wear a glove when I remove these because there are some sharp parts in the tank. Of course make sure you slip this over the cable when assembling. These are a major PITA and you will likely invent some new curse words getting this together and working. Good luck. V/r Shawn


----------



## JeffreyD (Jul 7, 2022)

Thank you!


----------

